# APHA, critique?



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

2010 model dun tobiano APHA. "Eagle Kiss of Colors" - by Dakotas Red Eagle(Dakotas Poco King x Straw Babies Ace) & out of Buzz Docs Classy May(Buzz Bar Jr x Trigger May). 

He is approximately 14.3 hands. Just bought Friday afternoon. He's in pasture condition. Never trained.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He's going to end up being very eye catching. He's nice and stocky and looks like a nice guy.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Biggest thing that stands out to me is how loooooong and weak his back appears.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

I personally prefer a longer backed horse. He's standing slightly downhill in the conformation picture. He needs a lot of building up - he is pasture condition, mostly flab lol.


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

I like his front end by itself. I like his back end by itself. His middle area (back/girth) is iffy to me. He looks like he has a really flat croup for a paint, too. Maybe the third picture is just unflattering. His faults don't look as bad in the other photos. 
Pretty boy, though!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Long in the back, in and of itself, isn't a fault that would put me off a horse. My best friend's mare has a relatively long back and I love her. The problem is when it's long AND weak. I get he's in pasture condition, but his back just strikes me as weak, which can lead to problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not a huge paint fan (don't like blue eyes much) but this horse is a rather nicely built fellow. he is a tiny bit waspwaisted, but not as long backed as you'd think . he has a nicely laid back shoulder, so the back is shorter than it appears.

also, front legs are lovely and straight, big knees, big hocks, good hock angle. I think this horse will muscle into a very handsome and functional horse.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Agree with Tiny (except I do not care what color a horse is.. never have). Nice horse. A bit wasp waisted, but I think work will improve this horse a lot. Gelding? 

I like this horse. You will be able to take on just about any discipline and do it pretty well if he has the mind too!!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Basically, a nice horse.
He is 6 years old, so I will fault him for being slightly downhill
I don't think he has a long back,(look at under line and compare to topline ) but one that lacks a good topline, having that dip behind the withers


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you all. 
I'm trying to find the time to work him in the round pen daily at least 15 minutes. With a 9 month old it can be tricky. 
He seems to have a good head on his shoulders - he lunges both directions well, took to the saddle like a pro, and is flexing nicely so far. Working on mounting and movement in the saddle while tied. Some desensitization as well! 

Hopefully he will be a nice prospect all around like I think he will.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

paintgirl96 said:


> I personally prefer a longer backed horse.


Why? It looks wrong and the horse usually suffers over time. Short backs are always more desirable for a working horse...


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've never had an issue out of long backed horses. I've never had any luck out of a short backed horse. 

All my horses are long backed. Ranging from 3 to 24. The 24 year old mare is still completely sound, not swaybacked in the least. My 1D/2D barrel mare is 14.1 and long backed, she can run with the "short backed" 15.2+ horses and beat them most days. 

We rope, run barrels, poles, western pleasure, trail ride, work to harness - whatever is asked of them.


----------

